# coat questions



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i know that Standard is *Dominant* over Angora

is Satin *Dominant* over Angora?

is Angora *Dominant* over Satin Angora?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you please use correct terminology ("dominant") as best you can? It helps prevent people from being confused.

Standard is wild-type and is dominant over all other coat types except rex (Re/*) and caracul (Ca/*). Satin and angora are each on different alleles.


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Can you please clarify the request i can't see a misuse of the term dominant in the original post. wouldn't want to fall into the same trap.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

i had posted "Dom" as an abreviation instead of writing the word out kinda like using Het instead of heterozygous.....


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The satin and Angora gene are diferent alleles, on different loci, just like Jack said, so they aren't dominant over eachother. The relivence to eachother is like colour and markings, there's gene which makes a mouse agouti based or non-agouti, and there's another gene which will cause lets say, rumpwhite. They don't fight for dominance, because both can occur at the same time  Hope i've helped!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Ah, thanks, cool !


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yes definitely 

I had read about coats on a site but i still didnt understand it sometimes i just need a blunt simple answer lol.

so my standard to satin angora = most likely all standard (shorthair)

whereas my satin to satin angora = possibly all 3 (satin, satin angora, angora)


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Standard x Satin Angora
If your standard carries the satin gene, then your babies will be standards and satins, 50% each (in theory!). If your standard carries the angora gene, then your babies will be Standards and satins, 50% each (again, in theory).If your standard carried both angora and satin, and then the babies will be babies will all mixed up, some just satin, some satin angora, some angora, some just standards. BUT if your standard doesn't carry either gene, then the young will all be standards, carrying both the satin and angora gene. When they're old enough, you can mate one of the mice from the litter back to the parent who's satin angora, and then you'll have a mixed litter(satin, angora, satin angora and standards).

Satin x satin angora.
All the babies will be satin, but if your satin mouse carries angora, then about 50% will be satin angora.

Has this helped?  Don't worry, those who know have all been there!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yep yep


----------

